
States offer unemployment of less than $50 / week without the economic stimulus - chrisgd
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/04/the-600-unemployment-boost-is-gone-that-leaves-some-with-5-a-week.html
======
chrisgd
I don’t understand how anyone even came to the idea of offering $5/week as
unemployment benefits. It seems like more of a joke or slap in the face than
anything else *edited “or” instead of “of”

